# Routing Melamine



## Habsfan (Dec 4, 2007)

Greetings everyone.I've had my router for some time, haven't used it that much, basically straight cuts. Joined this forum because I am trying to cut a curved edge on a piece of melamine and it is chipping, not badly, but not as smooth as I had hoped. I've tried both of my straight bits-both the same. Help!?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Habsfan

They make many router bits just for that job,,,the real key is to run your router as fast as it will spin and use the right bit..and with just a little bit of the Melamine hanging over the edge...

Here are just some of them.. 

The best one I have come across is the one below ▼
LAMINATE TRIMMERS WITH SQUARE EURO BEARINGS
http://woodworkersworld.net/laminate_trim_bits.shtml#sq

Others below ▼

http://grizzly.com/products/Laminate-Flush-Trim-Bit-w-2-Flutes-1-4-Shank/C1225


http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=trim bit


==============


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Habsfan.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*


----------



## mick (May 18, 2009)

*Welcome,the more the marrier *


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum,


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello there,welcome to the forum


----------

